# Thursday



## Hank R (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Hank R (Feb 24, 2022)

,


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 24, 2022)

I’ll be waiting with 

 Hank R
 with a pot of coffee on.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 24, 2022)

Snap-On one hits close to home. Used to do auto body repair. It’s so true.


----------



## Hank R (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Sowsage (Feb 24, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Snap-On one hits close to home. Used to do auto body repair. It’s so true.


Yep... I could have baught a second house free and clear with what ive dished out in tools and equipment... And when I say second house...i mean like a really nice lake house lol!


----------



## Hank R (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 26, 2022)

Show up at my place any day, 7/365.  I'm up at 6 AM and the coffee is ready (its on a timer).  Love donuts.
Gary


----------



## Hank R (Feb 26, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Show up at my place any day, 7/365.  I'm up at 6 AM and the coffee is ready (its on a timer).  Love donuts.
> Gary


I will be there if I get to Tomahawk this summer,


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 27, 2022)

Hank R said:


> I will be there if I get to Tomahawk this summer,


Hey, once you're at Tomahawk, its only half an hour to my place.
Gary


----------

